#ubuntu-hn 2012-03-10
<geekgolo> Android y Arduino arrancan nueva temporada de Charlas TECOL
<geekgolo> http://softwarelibre.ucr.ac.cr/node/366
<geekgolo> Agradecemos si habilitan un lugar donde se proyecte el evento :-)
